# Carrito a RC usando TWS-434



## Ansay (Abr 4, 2007)

Que tal soy Cesar un alumno de Ing. Electronica en San Luis Potosi, Mexico, y tengo una duda acerca de un Modulo Transmisor TWS-434, un modulo receptor RWS-434, un C.I. decodificador HT12D y un C.I. codificador HT12E.
Esta duda es: que si se puede mandar dos señales al mismo tiempo y estas no se interfieren, (por ejemplo cuando quiera avanzar y dar vuelta), porque el decodificador tiene 4 salidas pero no se si se pueden usar al mismo tiempo o se usan individualmente.

De antemano gracias, y otra cosa, me gustaria que me respondiera Marcelo uno de los colaboradores, porque en una de sus respuestas incluyo unos links y de esos links me salio la duda.
http://www.rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm 
Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Abr 4, 2007)

Si, se pueden mandar dos señales, lo unico que debe cambiar es la direccion de cada una de ellas. Cuando se utilizan señales multiples, como es en el caso de una orden de diagonal, por ejemplo un joystick, lo que se haces es ir alternando cada una de estas, alterando la direccion de cada instruccion.

Saludos


----------



## Neokdevil (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola a todos
yo compre los ic HT12D y HT12E junto con el tws-bs3 y rws-371-6
pero no logro que emitan señal
ya que el receptor no hace encender nada
que seria lo que este fallando son los ic o los tws y rws
por favor necesito la ayuda


----------



## fili (Abr 7, 2009)

que tal soy nuevo en el foro y quiciera saber donde conseguir tales modulos necesito saber de alguna tienda o proveedor si alguien me ayuda se agradecera...


----------



## fili (Abr 7, 2009)

oye Neokdevil no se mucho acerca de os modulos pero sabes creo que debe coinsisdir la frecuencia con la que funcionan como es el caso de TWS-434 y su receptor RWS-434 no se si te ayude.


----------



## Miguelx3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hola:

Soy de México y me interesa adquirir los modulos TWS y RWS asi como los IC codificador y decodificador. Dónde los puedo conseguir aqui en México?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 11, 2009)

yo lo construi en base a este diagrama y anda de 10

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm



> Hola:
> 
> Soy de México y me interesa adquirir los modulos TWS y RWS asi como los IC codificador y decodificador. Dónde los puedo conseguir aqui en México?



Capaz que esto sirva...

tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

Para la direccion, si pones un 1 en la pata 3 del HT12E, tenes que poner un 1 en la pata 3 del HT12D para que se comuniquen, el receptor tiene un led que se prende cuando la comunicacion es exitosa. 
entre las ocho patas de la direccion se pueden cnseguir controlar 255 dispositivos distintos y a cada uno se le mandan los 4 bits


----------



## Miguelx3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero me temo que esa pagina es de Argentina y yo necesito algun distribuidor en México.

Para complementar el tema de control RF les dejo el siguiente enlace. Saludos

http://www.robodacta.com.mx/UserFiles/File/DIAGRAMAS.pdf


----------



## Palmas (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola Miguelx3, te comento que aquí en el Perú tampoco hay estos módulos, sin embargo los compré por internet en la empresa www.renton.com y me llegaron sin problemas después de 14 días. En tu caso debe ser menos tiempo por que estás cerca de USA. Saludos.

Palmas.


----------



## Palmas (Jul 12, 2009)

Miguelx3, escribi mal la dirección es www.rentron.com. Saludos.
Palmas.


----------



## dj1david (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola Amigos, lo que pasa es que necesito comprar los módulos TWS 434 y RWS 434 en www.rentron.com, pero no encuentro el enlace para registrarse, alguién me lo puede proporcionar por favor, muchas gracias amigos


----------

